

The Immigrant Advantage - datums
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20100701/the-immigrant-advantage.html

======
zavulon
I couldn't agree more with this. I personally know a few bright, talented
entrepreneurs that are very frustrated with they have to constantly worry
about their visa situation instead of their startup. I'm an immigrant myself,
but I came here as a kid with my family, and feel very lucky that I didn't
have to deal with this.

This country was founded by immigrants and became world's technology and
science leader based largely on the work done by immigrants. The famous "dey
took our jobs" argument can't apply here because entrepreneurs CREATE jobs,
right here in USA. Why it's so difficult for them to gain permanent residence,
and eventually citizenship, is beyond me.

------
nihilocrat
People should be able to move to any country they want to so long as they
work, pay taxes, and contribute to the economy, just like everyone else.

